# Store to buy Classic 2 Magic from



## Amabo (Sep 14, 2018)

I have seen official resellers and also the retailers in Amazon, which you do you choose? Any experience with some store?
Only Play
Amazon.com 1st vendor
Amazon.com 2nd vendor
Also Googled and found my old 3ds flashcard store. Maybe I just need to stick with them.


----------

